# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Об агрессивности

## Aniruddha das

- dasa das 


Харибоол!!! Мои поклоны, уважаемый Девананда Пандит!

У меня такой вопрос: «Если моя девушка (или жена) требует, чтобы я её защищал, это ведь считается нормально, но если она требует какой-то агрессивности от меня и силового воздействия на того, кто проявляет к ней интерес - как быть с этим? Бхакта ведь не должен совершать насилие даже в таком случае? (если он не кшатрий) Спасибо.

Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Харе Кришна!
Для начала необходимо определиться «жена» или «девушка».

В Ведические времена руководители общества несли ответственность за тех, кто нуждается в защите – старики, дети, женщины, брахманы и коровы. Сейчас не существует класса кшатриев, поэтому не ждите, что вашу женщину кто-то будет защищать кроме вас. Ответственность за ее защиту переходит на вас. Это подобно тому, когда мужчина бросает свою семью, а ответственность за добывание средств перекладывается на брошенную женщину.

В любом случае, если вы женаты, вы обязаны защищать вашу жену, если вы не женаты, и родители вашей невесты не в состоянии защитить ее, вы обязаны сделать это за них. Даже если вы идете по улице и видите, что кто-то обижает женщину, вы обязаны заступиться за нее, потому что государство не гарантирует защиту своих граждан, в том числе и женщин.
Если вы хотите, чтобы ваша женщина уважала вас, непременно проявите мужские качества.

Для удовлетворения собственных чувств и желаний вы не должны применять насилие, но что касается Дхармы – вы должны готовы стать воином. В армии Арджуны сражались не только одни кшатрии. Мужская природа проявляется в защите слабых. Будьте разумны, оцените мотивы участников конфликта, взвесьте все «за» и «против», начните с переговоров, возможно, вам удастся найти компромиссные решения. Но если агрессора не увещевать, можете применить силу. Иногда вашими сторонниками могут стать стражи порядка.

----------

